# Schiek Weight Belts



## Troy McClure (Mar 30, 2006)

Ive never used one in all the time Ive been working out,s but just recently when hitting PB's on my squat Ive got that feeling as though the abdominal wall wants to burst !!?....... time for a belt me thinks.

I found this "schiek" one on eBay: (item: 140164715217)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Schiek-Sports-2004-Power-Leather-Belt-Large_W0QQitemZ140164715217QQihZ004QQcategoryZ36155QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Anybody ever tried using one of these (or the nylon version they do)? I was interested to know if the "contour" shape works?

Or any recommendations for a decent belt. I want it for a BB type rountine: used on "heaviest" sets only.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Look pretty simliar to what I have. All leather belth with padding at the back. Works dam well for me when I use it on squats and deadlift!

Though could probably get one cheaper here in Britain or if you look around more in Springfield??


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

I have a nylon one, it is not as good as the Valeo ones which I had for about 10 years.

The buckle system is not very good, and there is a stupid extra bit of Velcro which needs removing to get it anywhere near tight.

I would go for a Valeo nylon myself for everyday training, excellent belts.


----------



## omea1 (Aug 31, 2006)

I've got this belt myself, excellent build quality fits very snugly, I've tried many belts and this has to be one of the best, gives you excellent support considering its not even that big the contouring and thick padding make it a comfortable wear, its not restricting and you can still comfortably move around in it.

The neoprene one is fully water proof, has the same contour characteristics very high build quality, its got a unique lock and tighten feature very comfortable and it is wider on the back (6") again expensive but well worth it, Both these belts come with a good warranty&#8230;.


----------



## Troy McClure (Mar 30, 2006)

appreciate the input....

......& tainted soul.................your avatar is magic.


----------

